# Lecteur GoodPlayer --> pas de son lors de lecture mkv 720p



## adampaige (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

lorsque j'essaie de lire un MKV en 720p sur mon ipad mini, je n'ai pas de son. j'ai essayé de bidouiller dans les réglages mais rien n'y fait.

La vidéo tourne pourtant parfaitement ...

Quelqu'un aurait déjà eu ce problème ? si oui l'a t'il résolu ?

Sinon, connaissez vous une appli qui lit les miv sur iphone / ipad sans freeze, sans problème de son etc ? 

j'ai testé aceplayer, player... aucun ne m'a convaincu ...

Merci pour vos réponses

Adam


----------



## Kureno (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Essaye avec OPlayer, sa tourne parfaitement sur iPad avec du .mkv sur l'iPhone moins.
Bonne journée.


----------



## adampaige (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai testé Oplayer, mais j'ai également des soucis.

En fait, j'ai remarqué que soit les applications avaient des problèmes de saccades, soit des problèmes de décodage du son en AC3...


----------



## Kureno (17 Novembre 2012)

Dans ce cas j'ai pas vraiment d'idée. Jespère que quelqu'un qui passeras dans le coin saura t'aider.


----------

